# Series 3 flashing green power light



## LeeAnnK (Mar 25, 2009)

I have two series 3 tivos bought two years ago at the same time. One is fine and the other suddenly is not. The power light is flashing green, but no other lights. 

I have read the other threads that start like mine, but unplugging the Tivo, waiting a bit and plugging it back in solved their problems, but it isn't solving mine. Nor is any Tivo screen showing on the TV. The TV itself shows the same "no cable input" whether the Tivo is plugged in or not. I have checked the input and it is the right one. We haven't touched the Tivo since we initially set it up because it always works great! So what's up?

My router doesn't see the Tivo. My TV doesn't see the Tivo. Yet I can go online and log into My Tivo and see what's on my Tivo's harddrive. Tivo desktop cannot see it.

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Hard disk failure is the most common failure, but you still get the "Welcome" screen then. Thus I would guess a power supply failure.

Please provide some additional info to help us help you:
1. Verify the model number: 648 or 652 ? (Both are "Series 3").
2. Do you have an expander drive attached?
3. Do you have a lifetime sub on it?
4. Are you able to perform do-it-yourself things like removing/replacing a hard drive or power supply?

Having it fixed (e.g. at Weaknees.com) will cost you so much that it's better to buy a new or used (eBay) TiVo. However lifetime subs are tied to the motherboard.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2003)

My first guess would also be a power supply failure. If you can open it up and even take a picture of the capacitors we can see if they're blown.

I agree weaknees is a bit pricy but they can set their prices to what they think reasonable. Maybe I should start doing capacitor replacements for people for a fee much less than weaknees charges.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

dlfl said:


> Hard disk failure is the most common failure, but you still get the "Welcome" screen then. Thus I would guess a power supply failure.
> 
> Please provide some additional info to help us help you:
> 1. Verify the model number: 648 or 652 ? (Both are "Series 3").
> ...


Won't Tivo usually replace with a refurb unit for $150.00 or so(if one is unable to self repair)?

Though in this case it would probably be with a refurb Tivo HD?


----------



## LeeAnnK (Mar 25, 2009)

Some additional info:
1. Model number: 658 "Series 3"
2. No expander drive attached
3. I have a lifetime sub on it
4. Hmmm. Am I able to perform do-it-yourself things like removing/replacing a hard drive or power supply? Not sure. I've never gone inside a Tivo, don't know how to solder, but I have installed cards in my computer. If it is easy enough I could give it a try. 

I see instructions at weaknees that don't look too bad and they have the part. Their installation rate is not too bad, but mailing the Tivo would probably cost an arm and a leg from Alaska.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

It would be preferable to verify the PS is bad using a voltmeter. Is this something you could do?

From your model number, you have a TiVo HD XL correct?
In your case you could consider getting a used TiVo HD (model 652) or HD XL (model 658) on eBay and using the PS from it. Do not get a S3 (model 648) since the power supplies are not identical.

Or, Amazon is selling new TiVo Premiers for around $80. But you need to talk to TiVo about getting your lifetime sub transferred -- if even possible.


----------



## LeeAnnK (Mar 25, 2009)

Correct -- a Tivo HD XL.
I could probably verify the PS is bad using a voltmeter, with instructions. I have never used one, but can follow directions.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2003)

Have you opened it up and even looked at the PSU yet to check for distended/leaking capacitors? Those are pretty easy to spot; no multimeter needed.


----------



## LeeAnnK (Mar 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Have you opened it up and even looked at the PSU yet to check for distended/leaking capacitors? Those are pretty easy to spot; no multimeter needed.


Spoke to Tivo support and they did a cold boot and feel that since not even the fan comes on that it is dead, "to stick a fork in it". But they are going to exchange it for a reasonable cost, so I think as curious as I am to see the insides of the Tivo, I am going to accept their offer. I hate losing all of my recordings, but they assure me that they are gone already.

GREAT photo -- I am saving that for future. Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

LeeAnnK said:


> Spoke to Tivo support and they did a cold boot and feel that since not even the fan comes on that it is dead, "to stick a fork in it". But they are going to exchange it for a reasonable cost, so I think as curious as I am to see the insides of the Tivo, I am going to accept their offer. I hate losing all of my recordings, but they assure me that they are gone already.
> 
> GREAT photo -- I am saving that for future. Thank you so much for the help.


Before you give up those recordings....

First things first. Under no circumstances open up any TiVo with the power cord plugged into the wall socket or the back of the TiVo (only one connection needs to be disconnected, but if you get in the habit of disconnecting both you double your chances of not forgetting.)

You say you have 2 TiVos. Are they the same model, or the same model except for hours (hard drive size)?

You say "...I can go online and log into My Tivo and see what's on my Tivo's harddrive."

Do you mean you can go to the TiVo website and see it that way or that you can go to https://"your TiVo's IP address" and enter your Media Access Key as the password and see it that way, or that you can see it with TiVo Desktop?

If the light is flashing, that could be the power supply turning on, finding a problem, and shutting down, turning back on, finding a problem, lather, rinse, repeat.

If the 2 machines are identical, you could remove both power supplies and put the one from the working machine into the dead-ish one and see if it boots. If it does, the other power supply needs repairing or replacing, but just to be sure, try the "bad" power supply in the "good" TiVo to make sure it doesn't work there either.

You can PM me if you'd like some limited telephone support.


----------

